# How Tall are you?WITHOUT shoes...



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

6'0


----------



## darknightt (Jun 15, 2005)

5'10


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

5'5"


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

6'5"


----------



## CodeWeasel (Aug 11, 2005)

5'11


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

5'10


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

6'1" or 73" or 1.8542m or 185.42cm


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

5'3" - a shortie :sigh


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

moviefreak13 said:


> 5'3" - a shortie :sigh


shorties are still cool people! :yes


----------



## skaredykat7 (May 18, 2005)

I'm 5'8" and I always get asked if I model... :stu

I do model for a close friend who is a photographer and she always tells me her photographer friends always want to photograph me when they see her photos, but that's only because she is an amazing photographer and can make me look good...LOL


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

5'10, and no one has asked me if I want to model :stu


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Ooh, lots of tall SA guys...

I'm 5'10". Most of my height's in my legs.  

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

height in legs huh?WooOooOo!  

hey skaredykat7,do you get paid to model or do you model for your friend...for free?


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

5'9"ish


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

5' 11 3/4" my doctor office contends. I contend that it was late in the day, gravity had compressed my spine and I'd be a full six feet if measured earlier.

I just round off and say 6'. Nobody has yet challenged me regarding the possible quarter inch deviation.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

5' 10" 

Someone recently told me that I was a big guy, but this never seemed that tall to me. Most everyone who passes me on the street is at least my height, if not five inches taller. Maybe I live in giant land?~ :stu


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

170 cm or 5'7''...


----------



## maineiac (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm 6'4


----------



## Saki (Nov 8, 2005)

5'1"

I'm usually the shortest adult in the room.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

5' 6"


----------



## skaredykat7 (May 18, 2005)

my highth in my legs too, and i hate it! :mum 

I should charge her for using me!, but I figure we've been freinds for so many years, 
she's the only friend I have too...lol


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

i think my height is in my torso,ive been told i have a longer torso than others.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

About 6'3".

Most of my height is in my neck. Just kidding.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

5'2"


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

skaredykat7 said:


> my highth in my legs too, and i hate it! :mum
> 
> I should charge her for using me!, but I figure we've been freinds for so many years,
> she's the only friend I have too...lol


Do you have to order higher inseam pants? I have to get 37" inseam pants from the Alloy catalog... Such an annoyance.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Saki (Nov 8, 2005)

Just what I needed today, girls complaining that their legs are so long and gorgeous that they have to special order their pants. -_-; Boy do I feel sorry for you guys...

Edit: That's my way of saying, having long legs outweighs having to special order pants.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Shusulan said:


> having long legs outweighs having to special order pants.


Being taller than most guys does not.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Saki (Nov 8, 2005)

itsmemaggi said:


> Shusulan said:
> 
> 
> > having long legs outweighs having to special order pants.
> ...


Alright, you can complain about that.  But keep in mind that a lot of guys don't care if you're taller than them because they're so happy to be dating a girl that looks like a model.


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

About 5'8"

Taller than most girls but shorter than alot of guys. I wouldn't mind being at least 5'10".


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

itsmemaggi said:


> skaredykat7 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have to order higher inseam pants? I have to get 37" inseam pants from the Alloy catalog... Such an annoyance.
> ...


5'10 and I get my jeans from Alloy also. :mum


----------



## darknightt (Jun 15, 2005)

Most guys I know past 18 don't care about height too much on a woman. If they do, they haven't grown up in maturity past the 5th grade!


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Great. Then I can no longer blame my height for why I haven't had much relationship experience. There must be something else wrong with me. 

Jean from Alloy are cool, but expensive. Especially if they're long. I hate spending money. :um 

And just because you're tall, it does not mean you look anything like a model. Take me for example. If I tried to get modeling representation, I'd probably be laughed right out of the agency.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

itsmemaggi said:


> Great. Then I can no longer blame my height for why I haven't had much relationship experience. There must be something else wrong with me.
> 
> Jean from Alloy are cool, but expensive. Especially if they're long. I hate spending money. :um
> 
> ...


yes jeans can cost 70 to 80 bucks for two pairs..

they wouldn't laugh your pretty.


----------



## darknightt (Jun 15, 2005)

itsmemaggi said:


> Great. Then I can no longer blame my height for why I haven't had much relationship experience. There must be something else wrong with me.


Errr...trust me Maggi, you are a complete knock-out and have a sweet personality (its pretty girls like you that makes guys like me all flustered and tongue-tied). Maybe that's the reason?


----------



## Saki (Nov 8, 2005)

Okay, I get it, you are very insecure eventhough you're tall and beautiful. Go ahead and complain about how horrible your life is. I shouldn't have interfered in the first place.


----------



## darknightt (Jun 15, 2005)

:hide


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

:clap :clap :clap Fight! Fight! Fight! haha,the war of the women with different heights has begun i see. watch it,shusulan is a cool chick,she likes anime and plays video games!..so i side with her!


----------



## Saki (Nov 8, 2005)

Le sigh.

What I originally meant to say is that being tall and leggy isn't the most horrible thing. Yeah, you're taller than a lot of guys in your area, you have to special order your pants (btw, I'm starting to wonder if I should check out this Alloy thingie), and you hit your head on stuff that someone a couple inches shorter, might not. But a lot of women would love to be tall and leggy and a lot of men would love to date a woman that is tall and leggy. 

I had a friend in high school that was tall and she dated shorter guys all the time. She even married a guy that is only an inch taller than her. If she wears high heels, which she does a lot, she's taller than him. Believe me, he was extremely happy to find her and height wasn't a problem at all.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

5'11 or 6'0 or something... haven't measured my height in a while.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

"Long beautiful legs." what the.. This forum is hazardous.~ ; - ;

It never occured to me that people went through such effort and spent so much money to dress themselves. Does anyone here shop at thrift stores and wear long flowery skirts.. or am I alone in this?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

pm5kbebop said:


> i think my height is in my torso,ive been told i have a longer torso than others.


That seems to be the case for me as well. My inseam is only 30". The standard for men's pants is to come in inseams of 30, 32, and 34 with specialty pants needed for those outliers on the bell curve.

Somehow I have the shortest standard inseam, which would seem to mean I'm on the short side, despite being 6'. Yet, I feel like a giant when I drive and have to put every car seat all the ways back. And some cars feel a bit too short even then. I live in a nation that makes pants for giants and cars for midgets -- I don't get it.


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

hm,interesting.i too...buy 30' inseam jeans....and i also buy 32'.id say im a 31' but who makes those eh?i guess it also depends on the maker,some jeans ive worn that were 32' were just too short,while some 30's are long.


----------



## skaredykat7 (May 18, 2005)

Since I am tall, AND skinny, I DO have a very hard time finding clothes! it's a pain in my bum! The stuff that fits me is usually junior or misses, but then the sleeves are too short, my mid riff shows and I look like I'm wearing high-water pants, not a fashion statement I want to make and very uncomfortable, my akles are always cold...LOL
Thanks for the tip on the pants, it is VERY hard for me to find pants, My brother is just as skinny as I am, so for years I wore his jeans. Thanks for the tip! I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Saki (Nov 8, 2005)

darknightt said:


> itsmemaggi said:
> 
> 
> > Great. Then I can no longer blame my height for why I haven't had much relationship experience. There must be something else wrong with me.
> ...


 :agree, especially about the sweet personality.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Hmm. I don't have much problem finding clothes that fit, and i'm skinny and, err.. is 6'0 tall? i just find it impossible to find clothes i like >_<

I don't see what the big deal is with height anyway. There was a girl i liked at school a long time ago and she was tiny, but that just made her insanely cute. Maybe i'm just weird lol.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Meee said:


> There was a girl i liked at school a long time ago and she was tiny, but that just made her insanely cute.


Sigh. Does anyone get my position NOW?

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

Oi,maggie,youre crazy.im sure im not the only one who prefers taller women.i think some guys just like shorter women becayse its makes them feel stronger and well...more dominant.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

Becky said:


> 5'2" and a half! :boogie


:dito IMO, It's good to be low to the ground in case there's ever an earthquake here in NY, I don't have as far to fall. :lol


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Oh dear :hide

Tall is good too!

And if you haven't had much relationship experience that's obviously because the guys in your area are completely insane.


----------



## Saki (Nov 8, 2005)

lol >_<

Tall, short, average...it doesn't matter because guys care more about whether or not they're going to get lucky. (I'm joking ) Different guys prefer different things, just like women.

Is it really important what men think about women? As long as a woman is okay with herself it doesn't matter if some guy approves of her appearance or not. (and that can be applied to men as well)

BONSAI! <---I felt an exclamation was needed


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Shusulan said:


> lol >_<
> 
> Tall, short, average...it doesn't matter because guys care more about whether or not they're going to get lucky. (I'm joking ) Different guys prefer different things, just like women.
> 
> ...


It kinda is though, because if no girl ever "approves of my appearance", my chances of ever having a girlfriend are slim. Or more likely nonexistant. I can allways hope though. Or turn emo and lay on my bed crying to myself whilst listening to dashboard confessional.


----------



## skaredykat7 (May 18, 2005)

darknightt said:


> Remember, there is atleast one physical characteristic SAer's as kids or teens that we've been made fun of and particularly sensitive too. Its different for each of us, but I'm sure you can transpose that feeling to your own personal demon. Whichever way you want to overcome it is up to you to decide, but we can atleast be supportive about it here even if it doesn't make sense to us.


 :nw :agree  awesome darknightt! Is very true, just because we don't understand something, doesn't make it wrong!!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

5'5, maybe a little less without shoes.


----------



## Saki (Nov 8, 2005)

Meee said:


> Shusulan said:
> 
> 
> > lol >_<
> ...


If you're okay with how you look, you're more confident in yourself, and people are attracted to confidence.

dashboard confessional...that guy can be really sad


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

:sus how in the world did a simple question of 'how tall are you?' become this? :stu 

...dare i make a voting topic where i ask for weight :hide :fall


----------



## darknightt (Jun 15, 2005)

:stu :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

5'10"


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

5''3.

Absolutely unattractive, not to mention bloody useless. Having to physically climb shelves in stores just to reach something on the top can get pretty damned annoying.


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

itsmemaggi said:


> Shusulan said:
> 
> 
> > having long legs outweighs having to special order pants.
> ...


You should consider moving to Norway or the Netherlands. You would be tall for a girl but not very tall, and most guys would be taller than you (except me that is).


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

she lives in N.Y. i think right?ha,i just always picture little chubby italians there...(wait maybe thats New jersey..eeh same thing)...maybe thats why she feels so tall. :stu


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup, New York City. Home of the shorties. Unless you live right smack in the middle of Manhattan. Lots of models there. Plus, more variety since there's more people.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

5'3..............I think tall women look great..........My daughter is more than half my height now, she just turned three...................


----------



## Where the river goes (Aug 4, 2005)

5'11"


----------



## Vicky (Jan 14, 2004)

5'6"


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

5'8. Kind of tall, I guess.


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

Average - 5'5-1/2''


----------



## crazyfairyx (Aug 29, 2005)

5'10


----------



## shaggy19024 (Sep 6, 2005)

6'1"ish


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6' 3" baby!

And I like taller women!


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

4'-11" or is it 5' hmm..ya i'm shorty  opcorn


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

> 5'9"ish


:dito


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm about 5'10


----------



## powerman (Nov 12, 2003)

6'1


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

5'9 last time I checked... doop dee doo :b 

But yeah, I have a major problem when it comes to jean shopping, most of the jeans I like are made for big and tall, well how about just the tall part... if I find the jeans that are long enough, theyre a little too big in other areas... cough.. cough.. then, the ones that actually fit me nicely in a bum, are always too short. Life is cruel.. meh..


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

Equisgurl said:


> But yeah, I have a major problem when it comes to jean shopping, most of the jeans I like are made for big and tall, well how about just tall part... if I find the jeans that are long enough, theyre a little too big in other areas... cough.. cough.. then, the ones that actually fit me nicely in a bum, are always too short. Life is cruel.. meh..


i have the same.exact.problem. :no :b


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

between 5'3 and 5'4 (than 3" taller with shoes)


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Equisgurl said:


> 5'9 last time I checked... doop dee doo :b
> 
> But yeah, I have a major problem when it comes to jean shopping, most of the jeans I like are made for big and tall, well how about just tall part... if I find the jeans that are long enough, theyre a little too big in other areas... cough.. cough.. then, the ones that actually fit me nicely in a bum, are always too short. Life is cruel.. meh..


Try getting your jeans from Alloy. They have as small as size 0 jeans with up to 37" inseams.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Maggi, I used to get their catalog, maybe I should subscribe again, but I'm a bit sceptical when it comes to shopping this way, because I have got to try a million things first before I find a perfect fit.


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

6'5" I think.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm exactly 5' 6 1/2''. I used to think I was 5' 7'', but on closer look, I discovered that I overestimated!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm pretty short, but not extremely short. :b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm about 5'5". I am sometimes confused for an aborted fetus.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Cerberus said:


> 5'10" I'm average height.


Isn't it 5'8 for guys?

I'm 5'4. Average height for girls.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm 172 cm tall - not _that_ tall, but by no means short (not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

About 6'1(or 187 cm)..I'm soo tall..


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

6'1" officially
I'm closer to 6'0"


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

little less than 5'8"


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

5'3 again, for the record.


----------



## Lil Miss Fire (Nov 6, 2003)

5'6" ish, but I love my height!


----------



## PaddyMally (Nov 6, 2006)

5' 11 7/8"


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

5'10


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey, tall guys! I'm 5'10", myself. I'm finally able to embrace the "model-ish-ness." 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Six feet exactly.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I think I'm 5'10 now.. I blame the american food.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

5 foot and I'm not all that "cute". Two strikes against me I guess.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm 5'7".


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

6'0" 

I can never find pants that fit. My legs are too long.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

5'4 1/2"


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

5 10 3/4. with shoes 5 11


----------



## Tommy1 (Sep 26, 2006)

I think 188 cm.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: re: How Tall are you?WITHOUT shoes...*



Equisgurl said:


> I think I'm 5'10 now.. I blame the american food.


 :lol I love you, Vick. :squeeze

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

I am very lucky to even reach 5 feet! :fall


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

5'10, I am an amazon woman. :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's quite sobering to realize that half of the women on this forum could beat me up. :lol


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

6'2. I've always wanted to be shorter. I think it would fit my personality so much better.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

I am *exactly five feet tall*. My mother and my sister are both 4'11" though...so I'm taller than somebody. 

The funny thing is, I have a first cousin who's 6'4" or 6'5".


----------



## gingin (Dec 5, 2006)

5'4 1/2


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

5'11-ish. Reasonably tall, I'd say


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Less than 5' 6".


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Cerberus said:


> 5'10" I'm average height.


i think that is the average height in the US but in the whole world i think it is 5'9?..not sure. and for women it is 5'3 i think.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I've been stuck at 5'2" since I was like 14 and have lost all hope of growing a few more inches. :cry


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: How Tall are you?WITHOUT shoes...*



Bad Religion said:


> I've been stuck at 5'2" since I was like 14 and have lost all hope of growing a few more inches. :cry


My mother is 5'2" and is one of the strongest, confident people I know. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: re: How Tall are you?WITHOUT shoes...*



Bad Religion said:


> I've been stuck at 5'2" since I was like 14 and have lost all hope of growing a few more inches. :cry


Heh... yeah, I've been about 5'5" since the beginning of highschool. My younger brother is over 6" tall. Nothing wrong with being your hight when you're a female, though. :b


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

5'10 3/4


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Being Canadian, i did not understand you measuring device 

...but up here im 173cm


----------



## CavedIn (Oct 13, 2006)

5'3


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm 6 foot something. Not sure exactly..


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm 5'5" and tall guys are sexy.


----------



## ChicagoStyle (Feb 16, 2007)

6'4" I tower over almost everyone I know and I hate it. it brings me so much attention. :afr


----------



## redkit (Mar 14, 2006)

5'9"


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I am five feet, eight inches. I tend to think of people on the internet being about the same as me: male and about the same height. Then I see some people who are six feet and over and it surprises me for some reason.

If any females here worry about their height, don't. It's not very important in attracting a mate. Though personally I do have a fondness for really short girls. Slightly above midget-sized is optimal.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

6ft here


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

Short here. 5'7"


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

im 5'5"


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

5'6


----------



## LunatikPandora (May 10, 2005)

I think I'm little bit under 6 foot so I'd say I'm 5'11.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

5'2"


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

6'5


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

5'0" - And I have to buy my jeans from the kids section so I win the embarrassing clothes award. 

I know kids aged 13 who are taller than me... *grumbles*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm 5'8 or 5'9


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

6 foot nothin'.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

5' 3 and 1/2"--I'm a squirt.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

didin';t i alrqeady vote her e?

4'20"


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Not really sure, around 5'8"... possibly slightly taller.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

5' 9"


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

6'1"


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

5'11", so close!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5' 10.75"


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

^ Wow, tallness. I'm a little short of 5' 8". lol... "short of". I was always one of the shortest in my class in school.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

5'6 pfftt.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

I read an article that said 14.5 percent of the American population was over 6 feet so feel proud.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I am 5'6".


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Last I checked, I was 5"11 without shoes. It could be 6" now though.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesome. You put '5'7 - 5'11'. Now I don't feel like such a short arse.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

not quite 5'5"


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

6' 1"


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

5'6''


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> 5' 10.75"


Ooh you're tall too. Dayumm (I'm six two )


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

5'10


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm 5'5" or so. I'm fairly short for a guy.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

6' 1"


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

5'3.5"...wish I was taller, though. I've been the exact same height since I was 11. :/


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

5'8


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

5' 10"


----------



## SYMPATHY (Jun 2, 2010)

5ft 7 and a bit.​


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

5'11 about average for men in US.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

People used to make fun of me for this since 5th till 12th grade, they make me imagine that it's a shame to be tall,,, suffered Kyphosis for 8 or 9 years.!!


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

5'10 I think it's 179 cm I have short legs I use size 32 in the length.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Six-foot nuttin'


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

5'8


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

5'5"


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

5'7"


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

5'4.5"


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm 5'11 3/4 without shoes.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

5'0 :]


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

6' 5" 

=d


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

5'4


----------



## TallGuy87 (Jan 9, 2010)

6'7" it's good to know there are other like I. I almost expected to be the only one at 6'6" and above. Instead I was the seventh and this poll has only been going for oh, 5 years... lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

5'9"


----------



## Shooting Star (Aug 5, 2010)

5'2"


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

tall enough


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

over9000


no yeah, i'm 5'7ish


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

6' If only I was a little narrower and two inches taller.


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

6'3"


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

5'5"


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

5'9"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5' 10 1/2" or so


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

5'7"


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Given how old this thread is, it's possible I've already posted, but just in case I haven't:

6'0"


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

5'.4.5"


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

anonymid said:


> Given how old this thread is, it's possible I've already posted, but just in case I haven't:
> 
> 6'0"


When you hover over where the arrow is on the picture below, it'll tell you how posts you have in this thread. That is if you have a post in the thread.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

5'4


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

defoe said:


> 5"11


^


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

190cm


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

7"0'


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

5'9"


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

5'9" Being a tall-ish girl is annoying sometimes. I feel very uncomfortable in heels because I tower over everyone.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

6'2


----------



## anon123 (Aug 24, 2010)

5'10 1/2 still growing


gained 1-1/2 inches this year

plates are still open


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

5


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

5'9


I'd like to be taller. 
Likely would've kicked my basketball stats up a notch!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

5'2 im short but you should still watch out. :bat 
lol


----------



## Madbritt (Nov 12, 2008)

5'5"


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm about 5 foot 5.


----------

